# Mallorca!



## ukemma (May 9, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm currently living in the west Indies and working as an English teacher / private tutor. I specialise in primary years and also in teaching literacy skills to children with dyslexia and other reading and writing problems. I'm keen to relocate to Mallorca in the coming months (for lots of different reasons including to be closer to the UK) and I speak a little Spanish.

Would love to hear any thoughts or advice as to the above, and also to bringing my beloved dog onto the island.

Thanks in advance 

Emma x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ukemma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm currently living in the west Indies and working as an English teacher / private tutor. I specialise in primary years and also in teaching literacy skills to children with dyslexia and other reading and writing problems. I'm keen to relocate to Mallorca in the coming months (for lots of different reasons including to be closer to the UK) and I speak a little Spanish.
> 
> ...


Hello,
there are many threads about bringing dogs to Spain, so if you do a search you should come up with something.
As far as work goes, if you have recognised qualifications like a BEd or PGCE you can apply to British / international schools. Just Google or look at the Times Ed or the Guardian. 
If you have recognised TEFL qualifications CELTA/ DELTA/ Trinity then you can apply to some good academies. You can do this directly or by looking for ads in the places mentioned above or places like 
TEFL.com - English Language Teaching Jobs
TEFL Jobs in Spain - Spainwise
Also lots of info on here; search for TEFL, teaching, teaching English etc
If you don't have recognised qualifications you will probably still get some kind of work (unfortunately for me as I am a freelance teacher), but it will be precarious, possibly not well paid and probably paid off the books.


----------

